# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My grey treefrog setup

## snakeboy7167

Here's a couple pics of My grey treefrog terrarium.  It's a 2 gal. acrylic fish tank converted to a terrarium.  I will be upgrading in size to a 10 gal stood on end when the frogs grow a little more. I installed a screen in the top trim to prevent escapes but still use the original acrylic lid to keep in humidity, and yes, there is ventilation in the lid.  I used live moss and natural, lichen covered sticks that I found in my backyard (the frogs are from the yard as well, so I didn't see the harm, just figured they would like some familiar surroundings). The background is a simple rainforest picture I printed up and taped to the back.  There is also lichen covered bark standing against the back of the tank to give them spots to hide, but my frogs always seem very comfortable out in the open, hanging out on the branches or stuck to the acrylic.  What do you think?

----------


## Ebony

Very nice set up. Your frog looks quite at home in his/her new home.  :Frog Smile:  Do you have a water bowl or are you just going to keep misting?

----------


## snakeboy7167

I mist them, also the moss does a really nice job of holding moisture, and with the acrylic lid on top of the screen, it stays that way for quite a while.  I just make sure not to flood it out.

----------


## Ebony

That's great. I use moss in my enclosures as well. I find its absolutely brilliant. :Frog Smile:

----------


## snakeboy7167

I love how great moss is for serving a dual purpose, not only does it look great, but it's definitely effective at keeping the humidity up!

----------


## Azurel

Nice looking tank...I just finished up mine today for a Grey that was caught on Sunday.

----------


## snakeboy7167

Had to change things up a little.  I noticed that the bark in the back of the tanks was starting to mold up a little  :Frown:   So, I got rid of that, and decided to install a false bottom using pea gravel, the undergravel filter that came with the tank, and screen.  I then used topsoil and of course the live moss.  I think the mold may have started because crickets were getting behind the bark and maybe dieing, so now they really don't have any place to hide.  Does anybody know if mold is dangerous to frogs?  The type that I had was white and kinda stringy/hairy.  It sorta looked like spiderweb. I noticed it also like to grow on the frog poop, so I made sure to spot clean the moss while I did the redecorating.

----------


## CrazyAirborne

mold usually grows pretty strongly when you first set up a Vive. after a couple days or so it starts going away, its fairly harmless.

----------


## ninnato

> That's great. I use moss in my enclosures as well. I find its absolutely brilliant.


I can only agree with you!
Moss just has some properties - it would be stupid not to use them.

 :Big Grin:

----------

